# My journey to aesthetics. Religion: Shreddology



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm still a long, long way away, but I feel I've come a long way since I begun.

History:

I ventured into the gyms when I was about 16. Young and inexperienced, men's health was my bible. No diet was followed, workouts had no real structure and the gym was somewhere "cool" to be seen in. After a few months of lifting I quit the gym and that was that for a few years, no real progress was made, although my strength did shoot up considerable for my age.

Fast forward a few years and I attempted to go to the gym again. Did one session, noticed my strength had less than halved and went home.

Fast forward another few years, to age 21 and that's where today's story is. I started working as a lifeguard in a leisure club. Quite a few of the other lifeguards were in pretty good shape so after about a year of working there I started lifting, not really having much clue what I was doing. I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 and a half years back at the beginning of 2012, so I decided to start getting in shape, having been a bit skinny fat throughout my teenage (2 pints of milk with hot chocolate powder and an entire large packet of bourbon creams was my breakfast every morning for about 3 years).

I experimented with different training methods having spoken to work colleagues, and I decided I needed to drop BF, so I started insanity just before summer 2012. After that lasting 3 weeks, I re-evaluated my goals and decided I wanted to get some size behind me and eventually enter some sort of BB competition, so taht's my goal now (long term).

After chatting with a mate and him confessing he used steroids, I decided they'd be a good route to go down to achieve my goals. Yes ok, why not try to get big naturally and then once I hit my peak only then think about steroids? Well, I've not really got an excuse, they seem an easy way to get what I want. Judge me, like I care, I've done my research and I use them in the safest possible way.

Here are my pictures as time went on....

Aged about 13



Aged about 16



Aged 22, first quarter of 2012



Just before summer, after 3 weeks of insanity before I decided to bulk up



Start of first cycle in September



Mid first cycle



End of first cycle



Heaviest I got, 92kg.





Then the cut begun. At 92kg (target was 91kg, 200lbs) I started to cut. First time cutting so wasn't too sure how to go about it. Used myfitnesspal app to work out macros and went from there. With the help of Dhacks clen, this is where I ended up before starting my second cycle. Weight was 84kg.



So second cycle started 17th of Feb 2013. Test cyp, tren a, mast e, winstrol and clenbuterol.

These pictures were two days ago, I'm 1.5 weeks into my tren a and mast e part of the cycle. Weight, 86kg.







And here's the leg shot, to prove I do train legs! Not my fault I suffer from skinny calf syndrome!



So that's where I am now. I'm so pumped to see what tren transforms me into, I'm chuffed with the progress so far, even though cutting diet is very hard to stick to and I have had my fair share of Dominoes over the last two months. I could be further than where I am now, I haven't done any cardio so far, going to start hopefully next week with some HIIT and some LSDT.

My current diet is 2000kcal, 250g protein, 120g carbs and 60g fat.



No carbs for breakfast, protein and some carbs with every meal after that except PWO and pre-bed, where I have just a protein shake and cottage cheese before bed.

Will update when my physique changes further 

I look forward to reading all the feedback, positive and negative :thumbup1:


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the latest:

Joined a new gym yesterday to use alongside my work gym. Work gym hasn't got much really, smith machine, couple of olympic bars, dumbells up to 40kg, leg press, leg extension, leg curl, lat pull down and a few other machines. But no preacher curl, double pulleys, squat racks or any advanced machines. So joined FitSpace in Bournemouth which is £12 a month and it's got everything I need, big old gym with plenty of tools! Going to train some free weight stuff at work, but my main sessions will be at the new gym.

Loving tren, 2 weeks in and no sides at all, none. I'm running 100mg EOD of wildcat and I'm surprised that I haven't got any. For my next cycle I think an increase of tren is in order seeing as I tolerate it so well.

Vascularity is like nothing I've ever had before (never been vascular to be honest), strength is up a bit and I feel great! Getting the much sought after oblique and ab veins, as well as some on my lats!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Down to 11.2% bodyfat as of today, at 84.5kg. I was 13% 2 weeks ago and 15% 6 weeks ago, so progress so far is great!


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Very impressive mate


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Update:

At 9% bodyfat as of 2 days ago and 82kg.

Dropped my carbs further now to sub 100g daily to try and get to 6%. I had my target at 8% by summer but the way I'm dropping BF I think 6% is more than achievable.



Vascularity is increasing daily it seems, and this is the first time I've ever been sub 10% bodyfat so as vain (excuse the pun) as I may sound, I'm enjoying catching a glimpse of myself in reflections!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Sick progress man! How old are you?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers my friend. 23!


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Heya nice progress!

How are you able to post your myfitnespall food log for the day to this thread?

Are you just taking a picture of your computer screen or?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Print screen online then crop with paint and upload to photobucket


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Dropped to 8% but after a few days of feeling quite low I came back up to 9%. Diet is back in check now though so I'm back on track and motivated! Struggled over the weekend with motivation and ended up eating pretty poor, to the point I felt like giving up almost, after asking myself if this hard to upkeep lifestyle was worth it. Of course it's worth it!

Here is today's look. Upped my carbs over the lady few days now, as low carb dieting was playing with my mind, and workouts were suffering! So I've bloated up a bit but I feel so much healthier and energetic!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Back down to 8% but really struggling to drop lower! I need to start doing cardio, I do none! Monday I'm beginning a drying up process, already have the diuretics and glycerin as well as meal plan sorted. Going to an event on Saturday, so treating it as a show, to see what my conditioning is like once I dry up! Will be interesting! This was me yesterday.










Happy with progress, just a shame cycle is coming to an end! Love tren mast and winny combo!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Latest progress! 5% bodyfat!! Been drying up over the last week, festival this weekend so wanted to look as best as I could. I decided to use the date as a deadline, so Sunday I started a quick dry up.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I've hit my target, and surpassed it, so going back on the bulk now, clean obviously. I need size, my arms and legs are really lacking, specifically calves and triceps, so going to concentrate on growing those over the next few months then going to cut again for November, when I'm off to Brazil for a few weeks, and bulk yet again over winter.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice progress mate

tren is good aint it. Do you rate masteron? Saw you are using mast e and tren a


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Masteron and Winstrol definitely harden up well, I'll be running this cycle again no doubt, tren is simply incredible.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Photo on the Saturday. Been eating crap and taking a week off dieting since, and now taking a week of from training as my body is shattered. Going to start the bulk diet on Monday and then bulk training the following Monday.


----------

